# How Crazy Is This? WorldOf Warcraft/Terrorism



## Sire Of Dragons (Feb 27, 2008)

> "Having eliminated all terrorism in the real world"


Thats a laugh! 


U.S. Spies Want to Find Terrorists in World of Warcraft | Threat Level from Wired.com


----------

